# Phlogius Sarina



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

Wondering if anyone keeps the Phlogius Sarina (Australian Tarantula).

I am looking at the ones on http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au and was wondering whether anyone on APS kept them as pets. If anyone does;

- What kind of enclosure do you keep them in? One of the ones also sold on the same website?

- Can anyone supply a care-sheet for that particular species of Tarantula?

Any additional info is welcomed with open arms (and ears)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 26, 2008)

cant answer the question - just letting you know that the link didn't take me to the green scorpion site that I think you want it to it went to a haircare product site : )


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

my bad, forgot the .au

 

thanks.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaha - I do things like that all the time : )


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=44355

There you go, they have all the care sheets needed on the green scorpion website


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

I read that one, I was just wondering if there was a species specific one, or isn't that really needed?

Also - It mentioned nothing to do with breeding, which I may plan to do after a year or two of owning them, If i'm still maintaining interest.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think its really needed, it applies to all Tarantula species I should think.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, thanks for that.

Do you know anything about breeding? Lol.

I've done a search but not found many specifics.

EDIT - Joining the Green Scorpion Forums helped me out heaps. I now have the simple gist of how to breed them, and it doesn't seem very easy. Wasn't keen to do and and now have a reason not too.

Does anyone know their life-span?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

Cant edit my last post so.. :S

Can anyone tell me about heating requirements in Sydney? I was thinking of putting the heat-mat along the side of the exo-terra. Also feeding, I was going to feed crickets with legs broken to start with, and another care-sheet mentioned pinkies? Would the taratula even be big enough to eat pinkies?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 26, 2008)

Heat mat is fine along side of enclosure, but you probably won't need it 'til winter comes around.
They can live happy as Larry in a plastic box. Mine is in a big tupperware plastic box.

Crickets is great, don't worry about breaking legs. Don't feed pinkies at all, unless you really think you have to. And then, only when she is an adult and only thawed out frozen ones. Use The Green Scorpion care sheets and join the Australian Invertebrate Forum... everything is on there over and over.

You don't need a specific care sheet and breeding is covered on the AIF in great detail. Just do a search, or look in 'The Breeding Room' section.

PM me if I wasn't specific enough or if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks mate - That clears it up fine for me.

I'll pm you if I run into any problems or find a question I need answering.

Thanks again.


----------

